# New holland 648 fast net



## Tige (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi all. I am looking at a second hand 648 with net. I wondering if these are a good baler, I'm upgrading from a 848 wanting something with net and better bale density. How would this compare to my old baler? Any help would be great, TIA


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I have a NH648 string, it makes some tight heavy rolls, nice and even.. I run the hyd turned all the way in, meaning as tight as it will make them. make your windrows as wide as the p/u and it will work fine.. I can't compare it to your other one but someone else should be able to...


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I had a 648 it was a good Baler for us. It worked just as good as its replacement a br7060. The only thing you don't get with that that you get with the current Baler, is a new style pick up, but everything else is about the same.


----------



## Tige (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks guys, so the fact that it's 15 years old nothing much has really changed except better pickup. Has anyone baled silage with theirs? We do a few maybe 50 or so usually if the weather doesn't allow hay. How many bales an hour is normal in good going? Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I had a 644 with net wrap in good hay made 50 to 60 bales an hour 2.5 wraps per bale mine was a silage special.had it for 14 years no problems made 300 bales a year.


----------



## Tige (Feb 22, 2017)

[quote name="Beav" post="637090" timestamp="1487817689"]I had a 644 with net wrap in good hay made 50 to 60 bales an hour 2.5 wraps per bale mine was a silage special.had it for 14 years no problems made 300 bales a year.

Do you know what's the difference between 644 648? That's pretty good speed. Way better than the old 848. Cheers


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

644 and 648 are functionally the same.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

644 was older model same 4x5 baler mine was bought new in 1996 when I traded it in 2014 got 12500 in trade paid 19500 new in 1996. Only use the black New Holland net wrap with these balers the white stretch wrap caused too many problems. The NH net wrap is more expensive but you get what you pay for.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Beav said:


> 644 was older model same 4x5 baler mine was bought new in 1996 when I traded it in 2014 got 12500 in trade paid 19500 new in 1996. Only use the black New Holland net wrap with these balers the white stretch wrap caused too many problems. The NH net wrap is more expensive but you get what you pay for.


I have zero trouble with white wrap in my 644. If it won't work, it's time to examine the net system and find out what's wrong.


----------



## Tige (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks guys, really appreciate the info. Also found a vermeer 554xl not an m earlier one I think 2001. Any thoughts. The new holland is closer and off a dealing I trust! Any thoughts on how bigger step these would be from my chain 848? Would they be light years ahead? Should I be looking for BR's they seem about 8 to 10 grand dearer, Thanks again for imput.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

What ever you buy, buy something you have good dealer support for. There is day and night difference between the 848 and the 648. The first thing you will notice is the baler is considerably more quiet. The hardest part for people transitioning from a chain baler to a belt baler, no matter what brand, is breaking bad habits. With a chain baler you could drive down the middle of the windrow or not weave and the chain would not flip. Try that with a belt baler and you will be untwisting belts. You could pick anyone off the street and put him on a chain baler and get your hay made. It takes a little more attention to what you are doing with a belt baler. Having said that, the balers are easy to operate and will make a tighter bale than the 848. You will not regret upgrading.


----------



## Tige (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks Mike, I will report back when I've had a chance to go trough it.


----------

